# Shift this.........



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Anybody have knowledge of what radios/receivers work with differing manufacturers radio/receivers? You have the whole positive shift, negative shift, dual conversion, single conversion and on and on. 

Such as, would a Airtronics MX3S work with a new JR RS310 receiver, them both being on 75mhz?

It seems Futaba AM 75mhz and JR AM 75mhz will interchange but that's all I know so far.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

With my expirence you can use JR radios with Futaba recievers.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

it may work but it could do some on expected things like glitch or just stop working


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

Hitec's DCX 75 mhz "negitive shift" receiver works on Hitec and Futaba Radios. The DCX "postive shift" works on JR, Air & KO 75 mhz Radios according to Tower Hobbie's website.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Here's an idea...user JR receivers for JR radios, and vice versa for every other manufacturer!

They are all about the same price and you can bet money they work. I can definitely say that off-brand receivers aren't better than any name-brand ones.

This has been discussed before...didn't understand why anyone would want to swap them in the first place, and I still don't. 

I know people do it at our track...and guess which ones always have radio problems?


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

The only reason I look a it, if my Lynx 3D dies, I have 6 or 7 Hitec DCX receivers. Hopefully they would work with a Futaba radio


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Yes the DCX will work with Futaba.

Hitec also makes the IPD receiver which will work with any radio, as long as you use the "red" Hitec crystal. It has both positive and negative shift.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

SuperXRAY said:


> Here's an idea...user JR receivers for JR radios, and vice versa for every other manufacturer!
> 
> They are all about the same price and you can bet money they work. I can definitely say that off-brand receivers aren't better than any name-brand ones.
> 
> ...


My thinking on this is if a guy could get away with it since the JR synthesized receiver is about $20 cheaper......my dealer cost, than a Airtronics synthesized receiver. That's a pretty significant difference if you ask me. Of course when your laying out $70-$100 for a receiver, what's $20 right? 



> With my expirence you can use JR radios with Futaba recievers.


Are you talking AM or FM?



> Hitec's DCX 75 mhz "negitive shift" receiver works on Hitec and Futaba Radios. The DCX "postive shift" works on JR, Air & KO 75 mhz Radios according to Tower Hobbie's website.


So I guess this would make the Hitec and Futaba equipment negative shift and the others positive shift?


----------



## Luckyman4 (Sep 26, 2001)

In my experience with single conversion receivers, Futaba and Hitec are compatible and JR and Airtronics are compatible ... dunno 'bout KO. Best advice I could pass along is that saving a few bucks isn't worth the risk of buying stuff for $10-20 less and then having problems. After years of "mix 'n match" radio gear, I've gone to strictly Futaba TX's, RX's, and crystals. If you do decide to use alternate brands, I would recommend using the same brand crystals as the transmitter in whatever RX you choose. I can sympathize with the problem, Airtronics RX's are too costly by far! :dude:


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Thinking of just waiting until the Futaba 3PMFS comes out actually.


----------



## NITROMT57 (Oct 20, 2004)

I have a JR R-1 on channel 80 and two JR receivers and two airtronics receivers FM 75mhz
both are on channel 80 use JR TX crystal and use airtronics RX crystals
you have to use single .


----------

